# West German Working Lines in WA/OR?



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I haven't been able to locate any breeders of West German working lines here in Washington or nearby Oregon. I have several East German/DDR breeders on my list but would like to also consider West German. I'd like to talk to a breeder and maybe see some dogs before I decide. Anyone know of any you'd recommend?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Vom HausReid - German Shepherd Dogs That Want To Be Friend, Companion, and Protector


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

German Shepherd Puppies | German Shepherd Puppy from von Waldhimmel German Shepherd Breeder

Have heard nothing but good things about them. We would consider her for our next puppy...if and when!

Edit: Sorry...you mentioned WORKING lines...these are showlines!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

German Shepherd Breeder | Police Dogs | Schutzhund | Washington USA | BC Canada


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Second von HausReid and von Grunheide - we have a von HausReid and von Grunheide dogs in our club - very stable, healthy dogs, excellent temperaments and work potential.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Ah thank you! I already had HausReid on my list but hadn't realised which lines they were from. I hadn't heard of von grunheide at all so will also look into them! Thank you!


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

Judge's breeder breeds West German Working lines...just so you know. I own one and any saturday, you'll fnd us at the park training!! We start at 9:30!! Haven't heard from you in awhile!! You still going to try and make it out to the club to meet some dogs??? You can meet a few different GSDs there from some of the breeders on your list!! Good Luck!! You going to the Americanine Idol thing this Saturday??? I'll be there with Judge if you'd like to meet him.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I PM'ed you! I am definitely going to come and meet some of the dogs! I wasn't sure what lines Judge came from but he is a gorgeous dog and I can't wait to see him in person. I saw a poster for the Americanine Idol but don't know when and where. Is Judge competing?


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

It is at the Rotary stage across from the playground of dreams...I'm not sure if he is going to compete yet as he doesn't really do any tricks but we will see....he might do something fun like the doggie dash or something! lol lol lol It is like a fundraiser and adoption event to get your dogs out at...it was fun last year. Goes from 10-3 Saturday!


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks, I will mark the calendar and come if I am able!


----------

